# Able to fish Mornings now



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

My job changed my hours so I can start fishing from 4 to 7 in the morning so look for reports starting next week


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Great that you can go fishing, but you better start "catching" too -- you're way overdue!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

First report Tomorrow Jake and I going to do some late evening fishing to catch up with the rest of you


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

You had to do much to catch up with me. Other than one nice winter flounder and one blue, everything else has been throwback fluke, a short striper, and a few skates. Hell, you can beat THAT in one morning!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

*First Morning Report*

Short and sweet the catch of the day was Sea Robins going tonight the tide is perfect let's hope that bite is hot.


----------

